# Z Plus Zippo Insert



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

As a former Cigarette smoker, I have a small collection of Zippo's. 

Back then, cig's just didn't taste right if it didn't have that initial blast of Zippo fuel taste, just not the same story when it comes to Cigars.

So what to do with all those Zippo's?

After reading a short review on Stogie Fresh and hearing Cigar Alliance talk about it on their latest podcast...I stopped by Serious Cigars last night and picked up a Z Plus...

You know it couldn't be any easier than this insert. Unpack it, fill it up, adjust the flame and slip it in. It just works, and works well.

It has a huge resevoir, it lasted through the night last night, lighting my own cigars, a couple I handed out plus countless cigarettes and cloves of the ladies who were out with us. This morning, it's still 1/4 full. 

I have two small gripes, neither are enough to keep me from using this fine product...but you should be aware.

1...the adjustment is tiny, and your fingernail will NOT do the trick, it's kinda tough to change the flame. 

2...Closing the zippo afterwards is also a little tough. It took most of the night to get it past that, now it opens and closes smoothly though.

On a scale of 1-10, with no other factors I would rate it a strong 8.5. When you figure in the fact it's $10 online and $13 locally...9.5, easily. I am more than happy to take along one of my basic zippo's with this insert into clubs and such over my Lotus lighter any day of the week. 

So that's my recomendation, if you have old zippo's laying around, or if you find a Zippo somewhere that just speaks to you...pick up a Z Plus and you have a damn fine cigar lighter.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

The z plus is great its made by blazer I would reccomend it to anyone


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep, got one myself, and love it.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

with the new Zippo fuel, I switched BACK to the old inserts. no nasty flavor and I dont have to worry about the constant cleaning of the zplus (as it gets older it wont hold adjustment as well),


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree with BigBuddha76 the new zippo fuel is odorless, lights easier, and when relighting a nub won't burn off your nose and eyelashes. LOL


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

MrMaduro said:


> I agree with BigBuddha76 the new zippo fuel is odorless, lights easier, and when relighting a nub won't burn off your nose and eyelashes. LOL


the ONLY problem with it is that it isnt as windproof as the old stuff...but thats all I can find wrong with it


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

The z plus is great i recommend to anyone also thats my work lighter


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cody got one of these. I used it a couple times and loved it. If I can find the zippo my grandfather stole from me when I was younger I'll be buying one myself. :lol:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Cody got one of these. I used it a couple times and loved it. If I can find the zippo my grandfather stole from me when I was younger I'll be buying one myself. :lol:


Well even if ya don't...here's a really good place to get Zippo's on the cheap...about half of what I see them for in stores...

Iv'e got an order with a couple in with them, I'll let y'all know when they come in...but the price was right on!

http://www.lightersales.com/index.cfm


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I love my Z Plus and for the price it would be hard to find a better torch lighter! But I will say that it is getting worn a little and the flame is not as high as it used to be, have to adjust it much higher than before for the same flame. Zack how do you clean a Zplus? Even if I have to end up getting a new one some days its worth the cost, pretty cheap for a lighter I think. By the way it is the only torch lighter I have ever had that lights every single time on the first try!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I still use my zippo.I light it away from my cigar so I don't get that zippo fuel blast IMO


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

tx_tuff said:


> I love my Z Plus and for the price it would be hard to find a better torch lighter! But I will say that it is getting worn a little and the flame is not as high as it used to be, have to adjust it much higher than before for the same flame. Zack how do you clean a Zplus? Even if I have to end up getting a new one some days its worth the cost, pretty cheap for a lighter I think. By the way it is the only torch lighter I have ever had that lights every single time on the first try!!!!!


I used some alcohol and a VERY fine brass wire along with compressed air. The one from when they first came out still works, though I've had to clean it a couple times. even using good fuel


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Even using the new formula of Zippo Fuel I can still smell/taste the kerosene like flavors that come out...but the other problem I have is how often it has to be filled with the original insert...the fuel just evaporates...so even if not used I've found it has to be filled every other day...

How are y'all getting around that?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i would suggest getting the zippo insert, not the zippo blue. the blue has a really cruddy feel to it!*


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

I was just reading over this thread and since I have a collection of Zippos I think this thing sounds perfect for me. Problem is I can not find one:baffled: Can anybody send me a link or some info? Thanks in advance.

P.S. I tried to google it and came back with a god awful number of sites. Any help paring them down would be appreciated.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You can get them at www.seriouscigars.com


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

We've got them as well. Same price as seriouscigars. I have used nothing else for the last two years, and absolutely love it. Refill about once a week. To clean, I turn the can of fuel upside down with the stem of the can pressed against the burner. Then I depress the can to shoot some hi pressure fuel down into the burner. That has always cleaned out dust and debris, not to mention the carbon deposits that accumulate. If the flame is still not strong enough, take the insert out and there should be a stop mechanism on the flame height adjustment screw. Take it off so you can turn that screw as far up or down as you want. On other torch lighters it's usually a brass ring with a tab on it that sits around the flame height adjustment thing-a-ma-jig. Pry it off with a knife or pliers and that should let you turn that thing as far as you want. 
Happy torchin...


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I bought this for my Zippo. Works great.

http://www.vectorkgm.com/homepage.html










http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-7881-thunderbird-lighter-insert-by-vector-kgm.aspx


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> with the new Zippo fuel, I switched BACK to the old inserts. no nasty flavor and I dont have to worry about the constant cleaning of the zplus (as it gets older it wont hold adjustment as well),


I never heard about this stuff before now. Thanks Zack for bringing my Zippo out of retirement.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

leafandale said:


> We've got them as well. Same price as seriouscigars. I have used nothing else for the last two years, and absolutely love it. Refill about once a week. To clean, I turn the can of fuel upside down with the stem of the can pressed against the burner. Then I depress the can to shoot some hi pressure fuel down into the burner. That has always cleaned out dust and debris, not to mention the carbon deposits that accumulate. If the flame is still not strong enough, take the insert out and there should be a stop mechanism on the flame height adjustment screw. Take it off so you can turn that screw as far up or down as you want. On other torch lighters it's usually a brass ring with a tab on it that sits around the flame height adjustment thing-a-ma-jig. Pry it off with a knife or pliers and that should let you turn that thing as far as you want.
> Happy torchin...


I just ordered one from ya Mike. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Lefty said:


> I bought this for my Zippo. Works great.
> 
> http://www.vectorkgm.com/homepage.html
> 
> ...


Mine is a torch flame ........I love that light thats my work lighter


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the ZPlus and it works great. My only complaint is that the ignition button is small and it's angled, so sometimes your thumb slides off of it as you light.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Just got one 2 weeks ago and I love it! I love that "ping" when you open the lid. It's awesome!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a zippo blue,my thumb is killing me .I have to strike it about 20 times to get it to light.I think the 50 degree garage has some thing to do with it though.The lighter just feels weird


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

My Zippo Blue disappeared about a month ago...no love lost. It was a pain to get and keep lit.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

leafandale said:


> We've got them as well. Same price as seriouscigars. I have used nothing else for the last two years, and absolutely love it. Refill about once a week. To clean, I turn the can of fuel upside down with the stem of the can pressed against the burner. Then I depress the can to shoot some hi pressure fuel down into the burner. That has always cleaned out dust and debris, not to mention the carbon deposits that accumulate. If the flame is still not strong enough, take the insert out and there should be a stop mechanism on the flame height adjustment screw. Take it off so you can turn that screw as far up or down as you want. On other torch lighters it's usually a brass ring with a tab on it that sits around the flame height adjustment thing-a-ma-jig. Pry it off with a knife or pliers and that should let you turn that thing as far as you want.
> Happy torchin...


Thanks for the cleaning tip, I need to do that with mine.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

leafandale said:


> To clean, I turn the can of fuel upside down with the stem of the can pressed against the burner. Then I depress the can to shoot some hi pressure fuel down into the burner. That has always cleaned out dust and debris, not to mention the carbon deposits that accumulate.


Doesn't that shoot the debris back into the lighter? Is that a good thing? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been using my Zplus for over 1.5 years. I've never had a problem. Knock, knock, knock


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

leafandale said:


> We've got them as well. Same price as seriouscigars. I have used nothing else for the last two years, and absolutely love it. Refill about once a week. To clean, I turn the can of fuel upside down with the stem of the can pressed against the burner. Then I depress the can to shoot some hi pressure fuel down into the burner. That has always cleaned out dust and debris, not to mention the carbon deposits that accumulate. If the flame is still not strong enough, take the insert out and there should be a stop mechanism on the flame height adjustment screw. Take it off so you can turn that screw as far up or down as you want. On other torch lighters it's usually a brass ring with a tab on it that sits around the flame height adjustment thing-a-ma-jig. Pry it off with a knife or pliers and that should let you turn that thing as far as you want.
> Happy torchin...


 I got it in the mail today Mike, and am impressed. Great service. And, I get to continue using a lighter that I got almost 20 years ago. I appreciate it.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

SO now that everyone has had this zippo insert for a couple months....does anyone still use it. My local B&M stopped selling them due to customers bringing them back with problems.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had mine close to two years now. And like I said earlier on in this thread have not had a problem with it at all. The only torch lighter I have that has light every single time I have tired it (of course with fuel in it)!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Had mine about 6 to 8 months and it works as good as new!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I have had mine close to two years now. And like I said earlier on in this thread have not had a problem with it at all. The only torch lighter I have that has light every single time I have tired it (of course with fuel in it)!


Mine never lights on the first time. But it still works okay on the 2nd or 3rd attempt.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Quick Q
I just got my Z insert today and I seem to be stupid. The lighter wont light for some reason. Its filled. It has the gas up to the highest point. It has a good spark. Whats wrong?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Did you bleed it before you filled it up? If not bleed it and get everything out of it. Turn it as low as it will go and then fill it back up. Then give the fuel time to warm back up and you should only have to turn it one third to half way up. All the way is to much. Good luck.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I got one today as well. Full up is too much for it to light.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Stupid Q how do i bleed it?NVM GOT IT lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Although I really like the Z Insert, when I'm at work I'm forced to keep a Blazer in my pocket. I'd be refilling the Z Insert four times per day... <G>


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I've noticed that too. The smaller tank is the downside of the Z-Plus, but for those who don't smoke a lot it's not a problem. The tank on my Blazer CG-001 could easily light a box and keep on going. But it is nice to use my Zippo again.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

CigarMan Phil said:


> Quick Q
> I just got my Z insert today and I seem to be stupid. The lighter wont light for some reason. Its filled. It has the gas up to the highest point. It has a good spark. Whats wrong?


This may sound dumb, but mine will no longer light if it is IN THE CASE. If I take it out, it lights fine. Hmmm.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like it's grounding out on the case. Send it in to Blazer for repair/replacement.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the insert, it lights on a fairly regular basis and seems so easy to direct the flame to get an even burn started


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

i'm going to give a z-plus a try, i have great zippo lighter i don't use right now. thanks for all the info.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Although I really like the Z Insert, when I'm at work I'm forced to keep a Blazer in my pocket. I'd be refilling the Z Insert four times per day... <G>


I've got the Z also and enjoy being able to use the old Zippo, but have been looking for a CG-001 Blazer for the same reason. The only people I can find selling them on the net only ship UPS, and all I have is a PO box.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

nativetexan_1 said:


> This may sound dumb, but mine will no longer light if it is IN THE CASE. If I take it out, it lights fine. Hmmm.


After reporting this phenomanon to the manufacturer, they said they would just send me another one. Good support for a strange problem. BTW, I'm still using the old one, just taking it out of the case to light my cigars.


----------

